# Bosch 1617 electric cord



## WSC (May 20, 2011)

I recently bought a "D" handle for my Bosch 1617 router and would like to shorten the electric cord on the 1617 since it is about 8 feet long and make the router awkward to use with the "D". I can easily cut the cord but don't know what the purpose of the large black item that is attached to the cord just before the plug. Does anyone have any suggestions?

WSC


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

You could bundle it up and secure it with a zip tie to make it shorter. No idea about the "large black item" without seeing it, but at a guess, I would think it is something to help eliminate or reduce any electrical interference.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bill 
The black object is for store security you can remove it, if you walk out of a store alarm will sound located on a lot new tools.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

does it look like this?

if so, its an "RF cord choke" or "ferrite cord choke"

They are there to cut down on RF noise generated by the tool being broadcast and interfering with nearby electronic devices.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> does it look like this?
> 
> if so, its an "RF cord choke" or "ferrite cord choke"
> 
> They are there to cut down on RF noise generated by the tool being broadcast and interfering with nearby electronic devices.


wrong.Two Skies 57,it is an rf securiity tag.

WSC,,if the cord WAS shorter,would You plug it into an extension cord?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> does it look like this?
> 
> if so, its an "RF cord choke" or "ferrite cord choke"
> 
> They are there to cut down on RF noise generated by the tool being broadcast and interfering with nearby electronic devices.



+1

HowStuffWorks "What are the bumps at the end of computer cables?"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

twoskies57 said:


> does it look like this?
> 
> If so, its an "rf cord choke" or "ferrite cord choke"
> 
> they are there to cut down on rf noise generated by the tool being broadcast and interfering with nearby electronic devices.


+2


----------



## WSC (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, I realize I can tie up the excess wire but the bundle of cord is awkward and gets in the way. As you probably know, the "D" handle comes with its own cord and the router plugs into the D handle. I primarily wanted to know what the black item on the cord was. Since several of you identified it as an RF suppressor, I suspect that is what it is. Thanks to all, again.


----------



## WSC (May 20, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> does it look like this?
> 
> if so, its an "RF cord choke" or "ferrite cord choke"
> 
> They are there to cut down on RF noise generated by the tool being broadcast and interfering with nearby electronic devices.


Thanks for this information. I have several routers with these items and wondered what they were. My guess is that they could be removed and possibly added to another cord if needed, although the suppressor on my Bosch appears to be presses on.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill, your quite welcome... 

If they are easily removed, you can get rid of it. Although I"m not sure just how much of an impact that may or may not have on WiFi connections. 

bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

If you do remove it and your neighbor starts complaining about interference on TV or radio, pretend you don't know what is causing the interference.


----------



## mlerchenmuller (Sep 26, 2011)

I was under the impression that RF chokes were for DC current.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay you guys. I called Bosch and it is an aftermarket security device. The representative told me there are many manufacturers of those devices, but they are "not" Bosch factory parts. I'll bet if you order that cable from Bosch there would not be one on there. 1-877-267-2499 is the number for Bosch customer service. Check for yourselves! Thanks.

.BUT ...there are both electronic and mechanical RF filters used on equipment. The mechanical type are often just 2 pieces of ferrite material that are held around the power cable and a couple of tywraps are placed around them to hold them in place. The ferrite core in fact though mechanical acts as an electrical RF filter. The electrical ones are a little more sophisticated ...some are a simple LC filter circuit....some are some pretty intensively designed circuits with actual active components. In both cases they are designed to reduce RF interference noise created by the particular tool or equipment.


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I have always heard that these are security items. Have removed when they kind of get in the way and had no problem.


----------

